# Mossy Lake in Perry??



## dillakilla12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the regulations on hunting that lake? I was under the impression that it was not to be hunted but I've sure been hearing a lot of shots coming from there? Then someone told me that if I knew someone that lives on the lake I can hunt it?? Any thoughts/help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

call the DNR


----------



## basslure (Jan 13, 2013)

Private Lake, need permission from a resident to hunt there.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Jan 13, 2013)

basslure said:


> Private Lake, need permission from a resident to hunt there.



this^


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 13, 2013)

Very very private. It gets hammered alot.  Take a number and get in line!


----------



## bosullivan (Jan 13, 2013)

Have to be a resident or hunting with a resident. Even then, a group of kids have been shooting the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of it lately and the home owners group ain't happy. Everybody knows everybody out there and if your not one of them, they'll know.


----------



## Thurston (Jan 14, 2013)

What Bo said.  He is in the know......That being said.  There have been several situations out there that have been....lets say "negative."  feel free to read between the lines all you wish.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well my uncle lives in the neighborhood but not right on the lake. And A co-worker just moved over there but I'm not sure he was on the lake either but he has been saying he thinks we can shoot it. Just don't wanna step on any toes or go.any kind of illegal route!


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 14, 2013)

The property lines actually extend into that lake... you may only hunt within the property lines of which you have permission. Most of the lake is owned by one individual and he doesnt want folks on his property so be very careful any of you guys that hunt it. You dont have to be with the property owner. It's in the county, so as long as you are on the correct property and 300 yards from the houses you are good to go with that permission. Unless that is a rule in the HOA for that side of said lake, otherwise it isnt in any regs or laws i've seen.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 14, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Very very private. It gets hammered alot.  Take a number and get in line!




Those blackbirds seem to get hammered more than the ducks


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta shoot something when the ducks ain't there


----------



## Thurston (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I am not going to get overly detailed but I own property out there.  The lake itself is owned by a judge except for a few property owners on the bear branch side.  The judge gave recreational easements to the lake for those who bought property. That easement strictly states no firearms on the lake. The judge grew tired over the summer for folks trespassing on his property to fish.  Walk ins etc.  to that end I know he is aware of the hunting as well and is likewise unhappy about that as well.  So even with a property owner you could find yourself in a bad situation.  I've hunted it in years past right after I bought my property out there before any houses were built.  At this point to date I have not hunted it at all this year for the very reasons i stated above.  It can go bad on you even if you own property. The easement is very clear on this. If you go good luck in more ways than one.  Do some research and you will find I am speaking the truth here.  You cannot gain permission to do something from someone who has no right to give that permission.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Im just not gonna bother with it! Thanks for all the info and help!


----------

